# Amana Furnace not igniting automaticly



## xtc4youtoo (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a high efficiency Amana furnace thats about 15 years old. 
The automatic igniter does not seem to be going on properly. When the temperature drops, the blower turns on and cold air comes out. No igniter no gas. However, manually, if I turn the furnace off/on the igniter comes on and lights the gas. If I manually drop the thermostat then raise it also comes on. Not sure if this is an automatic  sensor problem or what.  ??? 
Thanks,


----------



## kok328 (Feb 10, 2009)

Turning on and off the unit resets the spark ignitor.  Typically, after 3 failed attempts to ignite the furnace will go into "lock out" mode.  This is reset by cycling the service switch.  Check for blocked flu, trippped and/or open limit switches, blocked gas lines/orfices.


----------



## forjerry (Feb 9, 2011)

I had a similar problem and read on another blog to clean the flame sensor with sand paper or file steel wool. I cleaned the sensor with sand paper and my Amana AMV9 seems to be working fine.  It was cycling on and off with NO blinking codes resulting.  I plan to also purchase a new sensor to replace this one.  Good advice!!!


----------



## paul52446m (Feb 9, 2011)

forjerry said:


> I had a similar problem and read on another blog to clean the flame sensor with sand paper or file steel wool. I cleaned the sensor with sand paper and my Amana AMV9 seems to be working fine.  It was cycling on and off with NO blinking codes resulting.  I plan to also purchase a new sensor to replace this one.  Good advice!!!



The flame rod does get a coating built up on it. They will not look dirty but the need to be cleaned every few years. At the same time make sure your pilot is clean the flame on the pilot has to be blue and burning from the pilot head across the flame rod. If your flame rod and pilot need cleaning, you will not get a proper flame current reading, and you can get lock out.  Paul


----------

